# Emersed Bucephalandra experiment



## mr. luke (4 Mar 2016)

Just a little experiment to see how emersed bucephalandra 'ghost' will do uncovered at room humidity.
Roots and rhizome are in moss as it will wick the water nicely if I forget to top it up for a day or two. 
I already know they do well with no heating, I've had them down to 12'c with no issues at all and they handle high temperatures well to (32 is the maximum I've experienced).
Sat on my shrimp tank so it gets indirect sunlight and led light.


----------



## rebel (4 Mar 2016)

Looks like a healthy specimen. What's your room humidity?


----------



## mr. luke (4 Mar 2016)

Not a clue. Would make it easier to collect if they can be kept like this. My seller seems to think it will work 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## rebel (4 Mar 2016)

I've heard that they can lose their shimmer when grown emersed.


----------



## mr. luke (4 Mar 2016)

They definitely look nicer grown submerged. It's not practical for me to collect them and keep them all submerged though 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## dean (5 Mar 2016)

I don't think that they are collected in the submerged form in the wild


----------



## foxfish (5 Mar 2016)

I have had some in a little emersed tank for about a year but, I cant have very suitable conditions because they have hardy done anything in that time!


----------



## mr. luke (6 Mar 2016)

Dean that's correct.
Even of they are available to collect they are left in favour of the emergent plants as they are easier to ship


----------



## rebel (6 Mar 2016)

I've heard that burying the rhisome I. The substrate (including roots) can help with faster growth?


----------



## mr. luke (8 Mar 2016)

I wouldn't Bury the rhizome but it does root well into substrate


----------



## mr. luke (18 Mar 2016)

It's crispy


----------



## chrismiller12341 (10 Apr 2016)

Update? How is your buce doing.


----------



## mr. luke (26 Apr 2016)

Dead kinda crispy 
Plenty emersed at higher humidity doing great though


----------



## rebel (27 Apr 2016)

mr. luke said:


> Dead kinda crispy
> Plenty emersed at higher humidity doing great though


dead due to low humidity?

I find that this is similar with anubis. Can't get them to get used to low humidity in Sydney. ( 50% or less)


----------



## mr. luke (28 Apr 2016)

Yeh humidity.
Grows well emersed planted into moss or aquasoil  (even play sand).
I don't mist them at all now and they grow nice coloured leaves contrary to popular belief.
I'm going try letting some grow out of the water on their own in a tank and see if they adapt better


----------



## mr. luke (28 Apr 2016)

foxfish said:


> I have had some in a little emersed tank for about a year but, I cant have very suitable conditions because they have hardy done anything in that time!


Mine are growing the same as they would submerged. Maybe 1 leaf per 2 weeks or so!


----------

